# Black Throat



## bmpower007 (Feb 11, 2005)

Anyone know or is selling any baby Black throats please let me know.Thanks


----------



## Husky_Jim (May 26, 2003)

What is a 'black-throat'?


----------



## DucatiRave21 (May 27, 2005)

husky_jim said:


> What is a 'black-throat'?
> [snapback]1055774[/snapback]​


it's a monitor!

anywho...

http://www.faunaclassifieds.com/pp_classif...wcat.php?cat=30

i hope you find what your looking for!


----------



## Carnivoro (Oct 12, 2003)

www.proexotics.com


----------



## Bawb2u (May 27, 2004)

Carnivoro said:


> www.proexotics.com
> [snapback]1055879[/snapback]​

















I'll second the proexotics recommendation. I've seen several juvies from them and ALL were high quality healthy animals. They don't even seem shy unlike many small monitors. Easily worth the price, I've seen lots of them cheaper but I've never seen any nicer. Monitor page


----------



## bmpower007 (Feb 11, 2005)

Thanks guys but im going to get a salvator water monitor tomo.yahh


----------



## smokinbubbles (Mar 25, 2005)

i love monitors, in the next couple of days im gointo be ordering me a frilled dragon.

J-Rod


----------



## mr.PIMP4969 (Jun 2, 2004)

hey dude where are you getting a Frilled my friend is looking for one and i told him i would help pm me me smokinbubbles


----------



## psychofish (Jun 5, 2004)

U would pry get better results in the buy/sell forum


----------



## Carnivoro (Oct 12, 2003)

Bawb2u said:


> Carnivoro said:
> 
> 
> > www.proexotics.com
> ...


Proexotics has the Best quality FH or CB Ionides, if you want a good quality and healthy Ionides, buy it there, also for a great price. if you one more info about,call them and talk to Chad.

Carnivoro


----------



## Carnivoro (Oct 12, 2003)

bmpower007 said:


> Thanks guys but im going to get a salvator water monitor tomo.yahh
> [snapback]1055995[/snapback]​


I hope you has experience with big lizards... and know that you will need a enclosure as the size of a small room and a water dish like a small pool,ect.

Carnivoro


----------



## smokinbubbles (Mar 25, 2005)

Carnivoro said:


> bmpower007 said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks guys but im going to get a salvator water monitor tomo.yahh
> ...












i use to want a nile way back in the day but yeah the home requirement is just wayyyyyyyy to big. i could easily do it, it's just wayyyyy to much........ and i really don't fell like getting eatin by a big lizard later on in life.







my mangrove im planin on makin hima outdoor enclouser pretty soon so he will have a lot of area to roam.

J-Rod


----------

